

Show HN: Text “carols” to 907.312.1412 for Christmas carol lyrics - gregorymichael

I built this a couple days ago after seeing carolers lyric books and thinking, &quot;Who has printers and copiers anymore?&quot;<p>Here&#x27;s a pic of the menu. Any songs I should add?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;3ZhAqGd<p>Disclosure: I&#x27;m a Twilio developer evangelist.
======
Pinn2
I texted to a word game displayed on a Times Square banner. Got monthly
"support emails" featuring garbage trivia, and a $10 charge hidden on my at&T
bill. I think it was one of those shortened phone numbers, though.

~~~
gregorymichael
Yeah, shady stuff happens with shortcodes sometimes. You can rest assured that
my ulterior motives are a) spreading holiday cheer b) showing off Twilio.

edit: wording

------
cpr
How about carols from
[http://www.oremus.org/hymnal/82.html](http://www.oremus.org/hymnal/82.html),
"Christmas Season."

Those are all in the public domain, most of them being > 100 years old.

------
icebraining
Beware copyright infringement; I don't think all those lyrics are in the
public domain yet.

~~~
gregorymichael
Good point. Thank you.

------
gregorymichael
I built this in Ruby and Sinatra. Here's the writeup:
[https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/12/12-hacks-of-christmas-
da...](https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/12/12-hacks-of-christmas-day-8.html)

------
bshimmin
Nice idea. A few typos/errors in the menu I spotted:

    
    
      4. Hark the Herald Angels Sing
      6. Here Comes Santa Claus
      14. Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer

~~~
gregorymichael
I must be obtuse. What's the typo?

~~~
Shivatron
The typos are in the OP's screenshot; the grandparent reflects the corrected
titles.

~~~
gregorymichael
Oh got it! Thank you! Will fix now.

------
amk_
Did you pick an Alaska area code on purpose?

------
cpr
Nice!

Maybe advent carols, too, like O Come, O Come Emmanuel?

